# Solved: Outlook express could not be started/out of memory/ 0X800C012E,5.......Please help!!



## smurfmoose (Sep 7, 2006)

I try to start Microsoft Outlook Express and I get a popup message that says: Outlook express could not be started/out of memory/ 0X800C012E,5. After I hit Ok a follow-up message pops up that says MSOE.DLL could not be initialized. I searched for .dbx files but none exist on my computer(not even hidden ones). Could someone please help before I shoot myself!!!!????


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

0X800C012E - could mean the .dbx file is read only or you have run out of disk space 
how much free disk space do you have

To Resolve the Problem, the file attributes of the .DBX files need changed 
Click Start, Find, Files or Folders. 
In the Named box, type *.dbx 
In the Look in box, delect Local hard drives (C 
Click Find Now 
For each *.dbx file that is found: 
Right-click the file 
Click Properties 
Uncheck the box next to Read-only if it is checked 
Click Apply 
Click Close


----------



## smurfmoose (Sep 7, 2006)

I have 115 GB free! I have done the search but no .dbx files exist on my computer. None are hidden anywhere either.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

have a read here - 
if you have no .dbx files - than you have no data 
http://insideoe.tomsterdam.com/files/store.htm#storemain


----------



## smurfmoose (Sep 7, 2006)

I figured it out thanks to your posts. Thank you very much. I thought my world was crashing down.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

can you post what you found - so others can learn if they have the same problem

also

:up: 
Would you now mark this thread solved - which you have the power to do from your first post.
goto 
Thread tools>
Tick - Mark Solved

Thanks :up:


----------



## smurfmoose (Sep 7, 2006)

I guess there is a big reason it says begginer. When I did a search for the *.dbx files I only checked the C:\ drive and for some reason when I switched the search to My Computer it found the .dbx files. Thanks a million.


----------



## Gilbz (Jun 24, 2007)

Just a quick BIG thank you to etaf!

I had the same problems as above and was piulling my hair out. I run a small business and it is vital I get my emails etc.

For some reason all my .dbx files were checked Read Only.

It did take me a while to find the .dbx files though. I had searched my C drive and also My Computer but nothing happened.

I did another search but went to 'Look in more locations'. It didn't bring up anything but the seach box brought up another box to click which I can't get back up to tell you exactly what it said but it was to do with 'Search more hidden folders' or something like that.

Anyway I went off looking at another site and gave up, went to close all my windows down and discovered the search brought up all the .dbx files lol!!

Anyway, all is resumed and now I'm off to print ALL my emails off before it happens again

Lesson learnt..... Always have back up of EVERYTHING on my PC

Thanks Guys If I could buy you a virtual drink I would lol!


----------



## Gilbz (Jun 24, 2007)

oops just discovered etaf is local to me, maybe I'll have to get me wallet out and find out who he/she is


----------



## Camiron (Jul 27, 2007)

etaf said:


> To Resolve the Problem, the file attributes of the .DBX files need changed
> Click Start, Find, Files or Folders.
> In the Named box, type *.dbx
> In the Look in box, delect Local hard drives (C
> ...


*if you wnat to apply new attributes to lots of files, then select them all, and right click and choose properties of them all, and uncheck the read only box, then apply* just thought id mention it.........and by the way this helped me too


----------



## sariba (Feb 9, 2008)

Many thanks for this site guys. I was playing about with trying to access some hidden files and accidentally caused this problem. It has taken me about 9 hour on a saturday morning trying various solutions till I found and registered with this site. Any, problem solved. Located .dbx files, removed the read only tick and bravo, problem solved . thamx


----------



## bszuch (May 21, 2008)

Just updated XP to sp 3. I receive the Outlook won't start MSOE.dll message. Have verified .dbx files are not read only. Have uninstalled and reinstalled Outlook express with no luck. Looking for answers after trolling through the internet, checking out and following instructions from some of the folks linked from this site. No help.


----------

